# Need a bike to use in San Diego



## salty pirate (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm flying to San Diego in 5 days, can't take my rides, racing season is in 5 weeks. Does anyone have a bike I could use for a small fee. Any road bike will do, 54-56cm. I would just like to get some miles in. Also if someone has a bike and would like a training partner. I am cat3-4, looking to ride 2-3hrs in the mornings April 24-27. If no bike please give some info on a good rental company.

Thanks
[email protected]


----------

